# Grey - Bruce Ontario'S - Northland



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Took off Friday morning . A spur of the moment trip. Mind you almost 5 hours one way drive. Some nice scenery, a good change.

Snapped almost 500 pics. Just a few to give you an idea. Georgian Bay side of the Great Lakes. Super clear water, makes for some great diving.

Enjoy


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And a few more from the weekend. Hey what would it be without something B&W and something a little sexy.............


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's like Monster Island, in that it is actually a peninsula. :lol:

I was up there a couple of times last June. It's easy driving up there, just make sure your tank is full though. Oh, watch out for the deer. I travelled along the Bay a good portion of the way there. Collingwood has changed a lot since the early 80's when the Shipyards folded up. Now it's condos everywhere. It amazes me any of the places up there are still there, so many of them have no real purpose anymore.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi,

Yes Collingwood, now a tourist city. Get up the peninsula and still unspoiled somewhat. Been maybe 4 years myself, enjoy it up there. No coffee that is real until you reach back down to Wiarton


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now thats sexy........

I just love wooden sheds :tongue2: 



James said:


> And a few more from the weekend. Hey what would it be without something B&W and something a little sexy.............


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:lol:

Looks like some of the pics have been overwritten. 

Later,

William


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Bloody hell...... :man_in_love:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Now thats sexy........
> 
> I just love wooden sheds :tongue2:
> 
> ...


hey that wooden shed. attached to an old house, became the topic of a ghost story. I know I can tell a good ghost story, enough so that i get goose bumps. I felt very sad. the basic slaughter. ghost attaching its self to you. in the end. convincing subject of a cold draft. a presence. it's here. at that point. in the hotel room. which was perfect for such story. she darted and vomited in the washroom, out of sheer terror. felt a little bad. never did tell her it was a story, nor did i realize my international language skills were improving


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi James,

Stunning pictures :thumbsup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

wow great pice any bears around??????????


----------

